# Physical activity today?



## Denise1952 (Jan 10, 2016)

Maybe this will "land" in the Humor board, but we'll start here anyway

Just a place to let each other know what we are doing for physical activities, and trying to keep from being, too sedentary.

It's sunny out here today, where we've had rain lately.  So I am going to take my first walk in Crescent City.  Maybe some photos too.  For the next "who knows how long, I will keep using the stretch-band to work my arm to hopefully improve (less pain) in a torn, rotator cuff.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2016)

No walks for me today...too cold and windy. Was supposed to have gone out for lunch to celerbate our Wedding anniversary  but we didn't go due to the weather...but I did instruct hubs to re-arrange furniture in the livingroom today...and I hoovered throughout the house...does that count as exercise?..LOL>.


----------



## Ina (Jan 10, 2016)

Denise, does shivering count?  It's in the 40* range here, and it is even colder in this log cabin.  The main heat source here is my gas fireplace, and that was another one of those things under Michael's care.  Someone is hopefully coming tomorrow to show me how to work the thing.  For some reason all the knobs turn in opposite dirrection than is normal.  Go figure. :wave:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 10, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> No walks for me today...too cold and windy. Was supposed to have gone out for lunch to celerbate our Wedding anniversary  but we didn't go due to the weather...but I did instruct hubs to re-arrange furniture in the livingroom today...and I hoovered throughout the house...does that count as exercise?..LOL>.



Yes Dolly any sort of physical activity counts.  I did a lot of carrying the other day, moving boxes, and yesterday did a lot of unpacking, that counts my body says, lol.  



Ina said:


> Denise, does shivering count?  It's in the 40* range here, and it is even colder in this log cabin.  The main heat source here is my gas fireplace, and that was another one of those things under Michael's care.  Someone is hopefully coming tomorrow to show me how to work the thing.  For some reason all the knobs turn in opposite dirrection than is normal.  Go figure. :wave:



I will have to look up shivering to find out if it counts Ina, lol!  It seems it would, as you "are" moving after all, lol


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 10, 2016)

I walked from the bedroom to the bathroom to the kitchen to the couch to the PC to the kitchen to the couch and back to the bedroom. Repeat a dozen times a day. Its working for me! :laugh:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 10, 2016)

I hoovered throughout the house...does that count as exercise?..LOL>. 

That's what I love about my FitBit. I don't have one of the fancy ones, just a plain band. But it has five tiny lights. You set your goal steps for the day and tap it once in awhile to see how many lights you're up to. When you reach your goal it buzzes lightly. But yes, just doing chores around the house can add up to a bunch of steps.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 10, 2016)

anything besides sitting is what I consider physical activity.  My worse days, I mean "pain" wise, are the days after I have sat all day doing nothing but walking to the kitchen, or bathroom.  I notice this more as I age of course, but moving seems to be a ticket to being pain-free in my case anyway.  I understand chronic pain that maybe "moving" cannot help.  If you are in a wheel chair, there is much to be said about working your arms/upper body, whatever.

But just getting outdoors for some "maybe" cold, but fresh air is healthy as well, imo  Oh, shopping counts, bending over to pull up your pants, reaching into the fridge, going out to get the mail, etc etc


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 10, 2016)

No physical activity for me today, as I write this from bed.  I seem to have come down with a virus of some sort, so I'm resting and watching the NFL playoffs.  Yesterday was my active day when I went to work out at gym.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2016)

A little under the weather myself, Bob. Think I'm getting a cold. Did manage a short walk this morning, but football for me too.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 10, 2016)

We went for a walk last night at sunset 40c here yesterday ,it's a pity the heat doesn't melt fat :laugh::laugh: instead of having to walk it off ..most of the day I spent playing with my new iPad trying to transfer all my apps to the new one ,didn't have much success they transferred but but I still have to download the lot again :eewwk:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 10, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> No physical activity for me today, as I write this from bed.  I seem to have come down with a virus of some sort, so I'm resting and watching the NFL playoffs.  Yesterday was my active day when I went to work out at gym.



Glad you are taking care of you.  I've read it is not good to try and keep working out, and staying active when you have a bug.  Get well soon Bob!!



Pappy said:


> A little under the weather myself, Bob. Think I'm getting a cold. Did manage a short walk this morning, but football for me too.



Yes, feet up, butt down, chicken soup, and football, lol Keeps the doc away we hope Take care of you Pappy



Kadee46 said:


> We went for a walk last night at sunset 40c here yesterday ,it's a pity the heat doesn't melt fat :laugh::laugh: instead of having to walk it off ..most of the day I spent playing with my new iPad trying to transfer all my apps to the new one ,didn't have much success they transferred but but I still have to download the lot again :eewwk:



Well you will have skinny fingers Kadee  The new Ipad sounds great!


----------



## Linda (Jan 10, 2016)

I didn't really get much exercise today.  I did 2 loads of laundry and cooked but other than that I was sitting down.  Going to take my knee to the Dr tomorrow and we'll see if I feel more active after that.  I used to put on headphone and walk a big circle around the house and part of outback but haven't done that in a long time.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 10, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> anything besides sitting is what I consider physical activity.  My worse days, I mean "pain" wise, are the days after I have sat all day doing nothing but walking to the kitchen, or bathroom.  I notice this more as I age of course, but moving seems to be a ticket to being pain-free in my case anyway.



In recent years I've found that movement keeps the weird back muscle and nerve pain to a minimum, for me.   Too much movement can make it worse....:shrug:

Denise, I just noticed that there's another member that could be your alter ego / body-double!


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 10, 2016)

I  didn't get outside today -- too cold  and there's still some ice.  So, I'm getting ready to go walk on my treadmill.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 10, 2016)

Here somebody take Callie's leash and I'll take Sophie. Just hold on, your feet will never touch the ground.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 10, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> In recent years I've found that movement keeps the weird back muscle and nerve pain to a minimum, for me.   Too much movement can make it worse....:shrug:
> 
> Denise, I just noticed that there's another member that could be your alter ego / body-double!



LOL, she's gone if you mean nwlady, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 10, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I  didn't get outside today -- too cold  and there's still some ice.  So, I'm getting ready to go walk on my treadmill.



That'll work Butterfly  I like my floor exercises, plus things like squats, lunges, and stretches.  Once I got used to doing them, it was easy to actually "look" forward to my time "off the couch"


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 10, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> LOL, she's gone if you mean nwlady, LOL!!



How come?  :numbness:


----------



## imp (Jan 10, 2016)

1.1 miles on wife's treadmill, in her absence, yesterday, and 1.2 today. She admonished me before leaving, that I stay off the accursed contraption, lest I fall while alone, and crack my damn fool head (again).   imp


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 10, 2016)

I like having muscles, stamina, strong bones, energy and strong heart and lungs. So some of you can sit on the sofa, but I like feeling 40 when I'm nearly 64.

Today I went to the gym at the resort down the road. Did about 40 minutes using dumbbells, did the elliptical and bike. And we bike, walk and kayak often.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> How come?  :numbness:



LOL, she's changed her forum  name from NWlady to  Denise...


----------



## Bee (Jan 11, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> I walked from the bedroom to the bathroom to the kitchen to the couch to the PC to the kitchen to the couch and back to the bedroom. Repeat a dozen times a day. Its working for me! :laugh:




Best kind of exercise.:lol1:


----------



## chic (Jan 11, 2016)

It's yoga for me. Really helping to align my spine and make me more supple. Better balance too which will help me going forward. So now I do yoga daily along with my T'ai Chi. :tickled_pink:


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 11, 2016)

imp said:


> 1.1 miles on wife's treadmill, in her absence, yesterday, and 1.2 today. She admonished me before leaving, that I stay off the accursed contraption, lest I fall while alone, and crack my damn fool head (again).   imp



Mine has a rail you can hold onto if you feel unsteady, which is nice.  Can you set different speeds and inclines on yours?  Mine does, and that's nice, too.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 11, 2016)

I can't say I enjoy exercise, but as it is good for me I do it. Each day I have two 20 minute walks before breakfast, I do step ups, I use the exercise bike and I do mild aerobics.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 11, 2016)

It is amazing how good it can feel to sleep nearly 12 hours, especially after so little the night before.  Would have gone to the gym today, but my wife has nixed that idea, fearing I'll overdo it (which I've been known to do).  So, today will be a nice relaxing "errand" day.  At least I'll get in some walking around Costco.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 11, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> How come?  :numbness:



I always tell folks my name anyway, and just thought I would have my username as my real name  I love your avatar by the way.  Always loved that guy on Tim Allen/Home Improvement


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 11, 2016)

Bluecheese50 said:


> I can't say I enjoy exercise, but as it is good for me I do it. Each day I have two 20 minute walks before breakfast, I do step ups, I use the exercise bike and I do mild aerobics.



Hi Bluecheese, I do love to explore so that's why I love walking.  The indoor exercises have become habit but no, I don't LOVE doing them, but like you, I know they help me.  Today is that kind of day where I will do my floor stuff, stretching etc.  I have noticed huge improvement in my Rotator cuff.  

I'm trying to introduce more anti-inflammatory foods/seasonings into my diet as well.  I love cinnamon so I drink the Good Earth Sweet & Spicy tea.  Yummy, and no need to add sweetner as it's naturally sweet. Below is the ingredients:

*INGREDIENTS:* Rooibos, Chicory Root, Natural Flavor, Rosehip, Cinnamon,          Lemongrass, Peppermint, Chamomile, Ginger Root, Anise Seed, Orange Oil, Orange Peel.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 11, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> It is amazing how good it can feel to sleep nearly 12 hours, especially after so little the night before.  Would have gone to the gym today, but my wife has nixed that idea, fearing I'll overdo it (which I've been known to do).  So, today will be a nice relaxing "errand" day.  At least I'll get in some walking around Costco.



Sounds great and I am with your wife on you resting.  Seems it's easy to hit the ground running when we feel so much better so quickly, but don't want a relapse


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 11, 2016)

chic said:


> It's yoga for me. Really helping to align my spine and make me more supple. Better balance too which will help me going forward. So now I do yoga daily along with my T'ai Chi. :tickled_pink:



Sounds good Chic, and I think the Tai Chi has some muscle resistance exercises?  I'm not sure and never looked it up.  I just know I love the muscle toning I get.  I use a lot of You Are Your Own Gym's instruction (from Mark Lauren).  I work on the balance thing as well, really notice a good difference after doing that for awhile.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2016)

In bad weather, when I don't walk, I spend at least a 30 workout on my WII excercise program.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 11, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> I walked from the bedroom to the bathroom to the kitchen to the couch to the PC to the kitchen to the couch and back to the bedroom. Repeat a dozen times a day. Its working for me! :laugh:



See, I knew this topic would fit in the humor thread, LOL!  That's quite a few steps if you count them.  Just where one of those "fit bits" I think someone mentioned?? LOL


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 11, 2016)

Pappy said:


> In bad weather, when I don't walk, I spend at least a 30 workout on my WII excercise program.



Hey Pappy, this sounds good to me.  I love Mark Lauren's stuff as it's the same types he's trained our special forces to use, anywhere, anytime with no machines/gadgets  Just plain ole body-weight.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey, since we are talking a lot of "exercise" physical activities, who knows some of the best "butt-firming" ones?


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 11, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> Sounds great and I am with your wife on you resting.  Seems it's easy to hit the ground running when we feel so much better so quickly, but don't want a relapse



True story.  When I was a teenager, I had a bad case of the flu.  I mean it really hit me hard and I missed over a week of school.  The first day I felt "good", I told my mom I was going out to see some friends.  Took off in the car.  Of course I stopped by the gym where I played basketball all the time and there was a pickup game in progress.  And of course I had to participate, because I felt "good".  Guess who ended up back in bed two days later with a relapse and missed more school?  Guess whose mother was all over her son about overdoing it???  Boy was she mad at me.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 11, 2016)

imp said:


> 1.1 miles on wife's treadmill, in her absence, yesterday, and 1.2 today. She admonished me before leaving, that I stay off the accursed contraption, lest I fall while alone, and crack my damn fool head (again).   imp



Hey Imp, that's some good work there.  As for doing it when your wife isn't home, I agree though you dang fool lol!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2016)

Aerobbery!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 11, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I like having muscles, stamina, strong bones, energy and strong heart and lungs. So some of you can sit on the sofa, but I like feeling 40 when I'm nearly 64.
> 
> Today I went to the gym at the resort down the road. Did about 40 minutes using dumbbells, did the elliptical and bike. And we bike, walk and kayak often.



I do feel so much better now that I am not so sedentary.  I did have a hard time getting into it though.  I only formed the habits in this last year, since Summer.  So it took me a long time to be willing.  

I like the weight stuff the best, and it serves me best.  The walking is for fun, and yes it does burn up some calories, but muscle is my best fat-burner 

Oh which reminds me, one of my new friends here in the complex wanted me to add him on my Facebook.  So I looked up his name and found this photo.  It wasn't my friend, lol


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi dude, 

very funny, LOL!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm struggling not to comment on his, ah, er, loin cloth. :magnify:


----------



## Lon (Jan 11, 2016)

It's 8:30 AM here and once I have showered and had breakfast I will take a walk of about a mile. I will take the same walk several times today before going to bed tonight. Although there is a elevator, I will walk up and down three flights of stairs several times today.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 11, 2016)

Pappy said:


> I'm struggling not to comment on his, ah, er, loin cloth. :magnify:



Why fight it, let'er "rip", lol, get it?? I know, a groaner, lol!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 11, 2016)

Lon said:


> It's 8:30 AM here and once I have showered and had breakfast I will take a walk of about a mile. I will take the same walk several times today before going to bed tonight. Although there is a elevator, I will walk up and down three flights of stairs several times today.



We have an elevator too Lon, and 3 floors  Those stairs are way nice to walk up especially


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 11, 2016)

imp said:


> 1.1 miles on wife's treadmill, in her absence, yesterday, and 1.2 today. She admonished me before leaving, that I stay off the accursed contraption, lest I fall while alone, and crack my damn fool head (again).   imp



I worried about my wife getting "tangled up" by the treadmill(it happens), so I bought a elliptical, which only moves when the user moves- which I think is safer.   Sadly, the odds against her using the elliptical are steeper than of winning the Powerball Lottery.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 11, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> Hey, since we are talking a lot of "exercise" physical activities, who knows some of the best "butt-firming" ones?



I've been trying to "build up" a butt..... don't know how it disappeared but I suspect sometime after my 60th birthday....:shrug:

anyway, a couple of the machines at the gym claim to help, but I've not seen any result, so I'm going to try out these 4 smple execises:

http://www.cosmopolitan.com/lifestyle/how-to/a18506/full-butt-workout/


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 11, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> I always tell folks my name anyway, and just thought I would have my username as my real name  I love your avatar by the way.  Always loved that guy on Tim Allen/Home Improvement



I've been a "forum rat" since the lates '90s, and never saw a forum that would let a member change their username....ya must have connections.  


Wilson on  Tim Allen/Home Improvement show is my favorite character, if he's not in an episode then something's missing.


----------



## imp (Jan 11, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> I've been a "forum rat" since the lates '90s, and never saw a forum that would let a member change their username....ya must have connections.
> 
> 
> Wilson on  Tim Allen/Home Improvement show is my favorite character, if he's not in an episode then something's missing.



Funny, you look just like him! I remarked about it once long ago, and it was buried in the then popular smudge.    imp


----------



## imp (Jan 11, 2016)

One mile on my wife's treadmill today. She admonished me before leaving, not to partake, lest I fall off and again crack my head open!

(Or did I say that already?)    imp


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 11, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> Hey, since we are talking a lot of "exercise" physical activities, who knows some of the best "butt-firming" ones?



Ankle weights. Look it up on youtube and you'll find many. I've built serious muscle in my butt over about 5 years with ankle weights and other exercises.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 11, 2016)

Denise, climbing stairs or hills also builds butt. 

More muscle all over also means more efficient calorie burning.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 12, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> Hi Bluecheese, I do love to explore so that's why I love walking.  The indoor exercises have become habit but no, I don't LOVE doing them, but like you, I know they help me.  Today is that kind of day where I will do my floor stuff, stretching etc.  I have noticed huge improvement in my Rotator cuff.
> 
> I'm trying to introduce more anti-inflammatory foods/seasonings into my diet as well.  I love cinnamon so I drink the Good Earth Sweet & Spicy tea.  Yummy, and no need to add sweetner as it's naturally sweet. Below is the ingredients:
> 
> *INGREDIENTS:* Rooibos, Chicory Root, Natural Flavor, Rosehip, Cinnamon,          Lemongrass, Peppermint, Chamomile, Ginger Root, Anise Seed, Orange Oil, Orange Peel.



My middle daughter likes different sorts of teas. I prefer the ordinary tea using T bags, I only have two cups a day, and two cups of instant coffee, I dislike the fresh stuff.


----------



## AprilSun (Jan 12, 2016)

Normally, I would walk today but, I cleaned house instead for about 3 hours. Does this count?


----------

